# Hodgdon H322



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

How does the H322 powder compare to the h335 hodgdon


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

H-322 is a little faster burning, is a short grain extruded powder, produces less muzzle blast and is one of of Hodgdon's Extreme line of powders which are said to NOT be temperature sensative.

H-335 is a ball powder, produces more muzzle blast and IS temperature sensative.

I have burnt a lot of H-322 over the years with great results.

Larry


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have had very good results with H322 using 40 gr bullets in a 223. When I jump to 50 gr bullets I go to H335. If your talking about 22-250 I go to slower powders for better performance from a case with more capacity.


----------



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

SDHandgunner... what caliber do you shoot with your h322 powder. Im shooting a 223 and wondering if it will work wonders in my 223 pushing 45 gr. hornets, and 52 gr. hpbt


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm new to reloading and excited about it, so I can;t help jumping in without invitation 

According to the Lyman manual, for a 45gr spt, 24.4 grains of H322 is their most accurate load for that bullet. For the 52gr, they like Benchmark.

Hodgdon's manual says: (for 40gr) 25.5 grains of H322, and 24.0 grains for a 50gr bullet.

Lee manual, for a 45gr bullet, calls for 23.0 grains of H322.

You probably have access to all those manuals and more but, if not, there they are


----------

